# time attack tuesdays at adams go kart track. Riverside Ca



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

Have you heard of it? if you're close to riverside ca you should make it out to this event! 

its 20 bucks for an hour. and they have 3 one hour long sessions. so you could pay 40 for 2 hrs or 60 for 3 hours. not much run time but still a blast. 

hit me up if you have any questions. 760-409-8018, i'm aaron

heres a video of my car on the track. turn it up

http://www.youtube.com/humanpsmie#p/u/6/9O8bl-15Jk8


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

We have a place like that here in Central Florida. It is an alright place for someone wanting to get a little taste of track time but for the ones (like myself) that do a lot more than the casual track event it is not really all that safe of a place to drive your car. 

Ours you can tell they just took a really big parking lot and warehouse space and put a Circular AutoX track on it. lots of light poles and other obstacles you could hit if you go off. and there is very little safety/ run-off room at the track.

But Thumbs up on taking your car out and showing it who's boss. More people should experience it at least once in their life.


----------

